# Jewelry Recs for this dress!!!



## zapphire (Jul 24, 2008)

Please help, I have a wedding tomorrow and need jewelry to match...Silver or Gold? Thanks!
[URL="http://cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/2/0/0/c6/a/AAAAAlMb3q8AAAAAAMarKA.jpg?v=1201642467000"]http://cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/2/0/0...=1201642467000[/URL]http://www.kaboodle.com/hi/img/2/0/0...AAAAAOBiZg.jpg


----------



## Pixiya (Jul 24, 2008)

Silver


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm a Gold girl so to me so I would do gold.I also think since the dress is kinda warm gold would look nice.HTH


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 24, 2008)

silver


----------



## mello (Jul 24, 2008)

Either would look beautiful. Gold would contrast more while silver would just "go", if you get what I mean lol
What kind of shoes and purse are you doing? and more importantly, what's your skin tone? Are you tanned, pale, pink undertones, yellow undertones?
If you have cooler undertones (blue, pink etc.) silver will compliment your skin. If you have warm undertones, gold would look beautiful.
Metallics are in either way so it shouldn't make that big of a difference!


----------



## pratbc (Jul 24, 2008)

What a hot dress!  I love it!  I would go for silver (but I don't wear gold so I am a bit biased).


----------



## sofabean (Jul 24, 2008)

i'd go for silver. i love silver and gold equally. lol.


----------



## zapphire (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone...

I am wearing these HOT shoes from Guess and a clutch to match...

Guess: Women Shoes: Naga

I am usually pretty pale but right now I am tanned from going to the beach on the weekends...

I think I will go with the silver after all...and yes, I am crazy about the dress...absolutely gorgeous. Its Nicole Miller & I found it at Nordstrom on super duper sale...I was so excited and I cannot wait to wear it tomorrow!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 27, 2008)

i think i would do gold. that would be pretty with the buckle on the shoe. Either one would look great though


----------

